# jointech fence help



## David2543 (Jan 31, 2018)

I have a complete jointech clincher system cl 12. Used once, All templates and feather boards and riser fence. I don't know how much to ask for these. Don't want to get ripped off but don't want to keep them either. Thanks for any help Dave


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to router forum,David 
The jointech fence comes up once in a while, good fence system but they went out business can not get parts which lowers the price.
You might ask anywhere between 100.00 to 175.00 but i own one just like it if i was you i would put on ebay and take the best price you can get. ( sorry )


----------



## David2543 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Semipro That's what I was afraid of oh well, now I know but I do thank you . Dave


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dave.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I also have a Jointech fence and have posted digital files of the strips on this forum that work with it. Jointech went out of business shortly after the owner/president died, and the family couldn't keep it going. In many ways their incremental fence systems and other products were superior to the Incra fences, and they would have been stiff competition for Incra if the company and their innovation ideas had lasted longer. I still use my Jointech IPM-1 with my router table when I want precision fence positioning, but I have other ways of making dovetail and box joints that are as precise, but faster now. 

If it helps you in determining a value for yours, I paid $249 for my IPM-1 when I bought it new, The IPM-2 (longer version) was about $70 more. Mine is very well made and will easily last me the rest of my woodworking days as well as whoever ends up with it in their shop after I'm gone. 

The Clincher system is equally well made, but I never had any experience in actually using one. I think it was better suited for use on a table saw or large router table. My router table is smaller and the IPM-1 is well suited for it.

Charley.


----------



## kroosenberg (Nov 25, 2018)

David2543 said:


> I have a complete jointech clincher system cl 12. Used once, All templates and feather boards and riser fence. I don't know how much to ask for these. Don't want to get ripped off but don't want to keep them either. Thanks for any help Dave


Do you still have anything from the Jointech system? I'm interested please. Thanks,
Ken Roosenberg


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry Ken but I had to delete your personal email and phone number according to the forums security protocols. I'll use our pm system to let the OP know that you responded and he if he responds you can exchange personal info.


----------

